# Memorial Day 2014



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I hope everyone has a safe Memorial Day. Let us take this time to remember our military who have made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom; and a big *"Thank You!"* to the men and women who serve our country.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

I also would like to send condolences and well wishes to the families and friends of those who have passed and those still serving. 
Have a great Memorial Day everyone!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

As true now as then! To our real Heroes, THANK YOU!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

A big thank you to our service men and woman!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Memorial Day everyone. I'm doing my traditional Memorial Day TV watching marathon. I watch movies and specials about our military. It just blows me away what these men and women have selflessly done for our country. The courage and sacrifice leaves me in awe. And the ones who come home and go back to a life, putting everything they've seen and done in the recesses of their minds. Incomprehensible. Thank you just doesn't seem like enough. But I offer my feeble thank you to all who have served, and their families, for supporting them.

This makes me cry, and who wants to cry alone, so I'm sharing this with you.






And It wouldn't be Memorial Day without my traditional...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy and safe Memorial Day, everyone!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks to all that have served and do serve.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks Copchick, I totally agree and could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

here here, copchick!!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Memorial Day...originally known as "Decoration Day", came from a time after the Civil War. To commemorate the fallen, who gave the ultimate sacrifice for our country. It was because of the Civil War that we have the formal military cemeteries today, honoring those who served and were lost.

Before that time most of the fallen were left where they died, and pretty much forgotten by the US War Department. No one felt the need to deal with someone who had died on the battlefield, or from wounds suffered in battle. It was pretty much left up to the families of the dead to hunt down and to bury their loved ones, if they could even find them.

But through the efforts of a few concerned citizens, who wrote to President Lincoln and others was there and effort finally to search out and find those who died and to allow the families to have closure. Even to this day we are still finding areas in our country, where those who fought during that time and are bringing them to be honored with proper burials.

The term Decoration Day, (if I'm getting my history right) started from the time after the Civil War when the families of the numerous "African-American Regiments" would come and decorate the grave sites with flowers and such. Then the families would walk over to an open field area and have a picnic. Much of these traditions we follow today with our loved ones who have fallen and that we honor.

There was no set day for Decoration Day. It may have been done on the loved one's birthday, or an anniversary, or on the day they knew they had died. There were many different days for Decoration Day. It wasn't until the government stepped in and made it an official day of remembrance. Which is what we know as Memorial Day!
*_


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very interesting Troll Wizard. Have you ever looked up about Arlington Cemetery? I'm a big history nerd. Arlington was originally the family home of Gen. Lee's wife. I read the first union soldiers were buried in Mary Anna's flower beds, in case the Lee's ever moved back there, to remind Mrs. Lee of the North's losses.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> Very interesting Troll Wizard. Have you ever looked up about Arlington Cemetery? I'm a big history nerd. Arlington was originally the family home of Gen. Lee's wife. I read the first union soldiers were buried in Mary Anna's flower beds, in case the Lee's ever moved back there, to remind Mrs. Lee of the North's losses.


_*Yes, I had heard that about the property. One interesting fact is that after the war, things were so tight money wise, that people were collecting the bones of the dead off the battlefields and were selling them for $1.30 a bone. The bones were used for many different things back then and for people to earn money to survive, this is what some did.

This is one of the reasons why there was such an urgent need to retreave the bodies from the fields where they had fallen. 
*_


----------

